# In the Name of Physics



## BloodStripe (Jan 28, 2016)

Physicist Shoots Himself With A Gun Underwater For Science

I'd be curious to see the difference between calibers and grain.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 28, 2016)

I would be very surprised if Mr. Wahl and any advising physicists hadn't previously worked out that the bullet wasn't going to touch him, but cool nonetheless, IMO.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 28, 2016)

Anyone want to take wagers on how long before some stupid teenagers or drunk moron tries this at home in their pool?  You wait, there will be a shooter too, and he'll get likely get charged with some type of manslaughter.

I can see this one coming a mile away.


----------



## Avenger hammer (Jan 28, 2016)

What about the weapon outside the water and the person in the water?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 28, 2016)

Avenger hammer said:


> What about the weapon outside the water and the person in the water?



I was wondering the same thing.  As I watched this I kept thinking about the opening scene of "Private Ryan".


----------



## Raptor (Jan 28, 2016)

I like the comment that says "An RPG would make this interesting" lol


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 28, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Anyone want to take wagers on how long before some stupid teenagers or drunk moron tries this at home in their pool?  You wait, there will be a shooter too, and he'll get likely get charged with some type of manslaughter.
> 
> I can see this one coming a mile away.



Perhaps these gonzo techniques are what's now necessary to raise the basic scientific awareness of the lay public.      Stuff like this may not cut it any more:


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Jan 28, 2016)

Or at least necessary to trim the I.Q. fat down.  Either way it's a pretty cool video.  No matter how "controlled" it was, I give the guy credit for doing it.  I'd be keeping my head above water too.


----------



## Avenger hammer (Jan 28, 2016)

Reminds me of this from a little bit ago.


----------



## BrassOverBolt (Jan 28, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I was wondering the same thing. As I watched this I kept thinking about the opening scene of "Private Ryan".



It may not be the exact caliber but a similar test nonetheless.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 29, 2016)

Is Titanium Bulletproof? | 9GAG.tv

Titanium penetration testing.


----------



## sah2117 (Jan 29, 2016)

Is there some sort of advantage in using a human instead of a target?


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 30, 2016)

sah2117 said:


> Is there some sort of advantage in using a human instead of a target?



I'm sure there was first a test shooting underwater at a target or something similar. But showing that doesn't captivate an audience quite the same as "risking" your life in the name of science.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 30, 2016)

sah2117 said:


> Is there some sort of advantage in using a human instead of a target?



Adds a bit of sensationalism to the mix to make you watch it


----------

